# Grrr



## cazscot (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, you know how I was having a good week, been done a lot at the gym etc...

I have just sat and scoffed 5 packets of crips .  I am so mad with myself .  Just munched and munched I was like a woman posessed!  I have my weigh in tomorrow morning so hopefully I havent done too much damamge...

Grrr why did I do it........


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Cazscot.
One thing maybe that you didn't eat enough carbs to cover your gym exercise. I always have a 'burgen bread' sandwich now immediately after exercise as my sugars are often low 4's and need something to bump me up. 
I also have carbs at each meal - but have tested to find right ones - are you having enough carbs with meals?

Doing this tends to fend off the munchies and generally don't think about snackies any more.

If you are already doing this, then just put it down to a 'wobble' and think tomorrow is a new day. You of all people deserve a snack out every now and then!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Lucy, I didnt feel hungry at all so think it was just a wobble I had.  I am so embarrased  after saying I was fully back on track...

But tomorrow is another day (and I dont have any of those particular crisp left ).

_____________________________________

The line is drawn back on the waggon tomorrow!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats the spirit!
I bet you worked off the cals in the gym beforehand anyway!


----------



## traceycat (Sep 11, 2010)

hi cazscot, like you say today is a new day, we all do it at times. me personly have had to stop buying in mulipacks of crisps when i do my shopping because i was temped to eat them an not stop at 1 bag either, if i dont have them in the house i dont think about them. i still buy them for hubby for work but made him keep them in his lorry so im not temped.
but a treat now and again wont hurt so dont worry, im sure you worked it all off at the gym anyway. hope your weigh in goes well xxx


----------



## cazscot (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Tracey,

I am gonna have to do that in the future, I usually eat Walkers French Fries, nice and low in calories, but I bought walkers squares and walkers salt and vinegar chipsticks for a change and I just cant resist them so not gonna buy the squares of chipsticks again and just sick to my french fries...


----------



## traceycat (Sep 11, 2010)

i love the cheese an onion french fries and wossits but im just to greedy an one bag just dosent do it if i know their are more in the house lol. i only buy a bag now if im out an feel i realy want some or when im at my daughters i take 1 or 2 from the grandkids bags  and then have to walk away or id eat them all, but at least i get a wee taste an that seems to satisfiy me


----------



## Caroline (Sep 13, 2010)

If it is any consolation I helped eat a tin of quality street over the weekend. It was on the table begging me to take just one more each time I passed it by.


----------

